
Patreon can’t solve its porn pirate problem - starmftronajoll
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/01/patreon-cant-solve-its-porn-pirate-problem/
======
irjustin
When it comes to porn, pornhub and youporn's model reigns true. Whomever can
scrape and offer up paid-content for free as long as possible while
dodging/stretching C&D orders wins.

